# DEWA - PO Box



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

is there a way to get the PO Box of a building from the DEWA number?, a friend of mine needs the PO Box for his building, hes on the 6th floor but only has his dewa number and as far as he knows he doesn't have a po box, can anybody help?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

If the building hasn't got PO boxes then the only options he has it to get one in one of the Empost offices or use the one at work.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

QOFE said:


> If the building hasn't got PO boxes then the only options he has it to get one in one of the Empost offices or use the one at work.


Yea the thing is that it's not for a delivery, he has to confirm his current address for some documentation - I don't think he will have an issue but just wondered just to be squeaky clean, cheers.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Just use his work PO Box instead - billing will default to email anyway and they won't bother delivering junk mail to you anyway.


----------

